# Heavy duty available?



## caldaqui (Jul 12, 2004)

I am little on heavy side...6' 4" and little over
250 # Is there any out there for someone
my size...with equipment?


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

Cobra FishNDive, aka the Aircraft Carrier.
Malibu XFactor.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Love my X-Factor I'm 5'11" @ 295lb.

X-Factor aka the battleship. I some times think that it is built in an actual shipyard.

Robert


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Im 6'2" and 315lbs. I have an ocean kayak ambush.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Dang I feel right at home now,, here I thought when I get mine I might have been the only FULL GROWN GUY  that was gonna look like a bear floating on a cork. Still workn on on gettn mine in time for some nice warm weather feeshn.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Lots of heavy guys on yaks. We use the exercise excuse to get the better half to let use buy the yaks. Then we go fishing and tell them we were exercising.

Robert


----------



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

Hi Cal,

Pleanty of large guys fishing from yaks. I am almost 6'3", 245 and fish from a Ocean Kayak Prowler 15 foot. great boat, fast and stable. The others out there that will perform great for you are the malibu extreme, cobra fish and dive, Ocean Kayak Drifter (wide but a little slower), and a few others. No problem with wide long boats, fun to fish from, come on what are you waiting on, the gas prices to get higher? LOL


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

i'm 5' 9" and 295 and feel plenty comfortable on my yak


----------

